

Google launches Our Mobile Planet, Analytical Charts - driftsumi-e
http://www.ourmobileplanet.com/
Looks like Ipsos and Mobile Marketing Association were involved in gathering the data.<p>Methodology:<p>http://www.ourmobileplanet.com/omp/omp_about
======
driftsumi-e
Looks like Ipsos and Mobile Marketing Association were involved in gathering
the data.

Methodology:

<http://www.ourmobileplanet.com/omp/omp_about>

